# Happy Friday



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

And happy spring!

Chilling in the backyard with a nice fire and the sounds of Lucy on the spring pole. My kind of night


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

A "Happy Friday" to you Ms. C. Hope you have a fantastic weekend. Like your new avatar and glad to see Lucy doesn't mind sharing. 

Joe


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

I love chilling big the fire, nice setup.


----------

